# Any users that have transferred from Malteseonly?



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I like spoiled Maltese much better than malteseonly! I got banned for showing a link to somebody to help them and one of my accounts disapeared totally! They wont let you do anything there, I am sooo happy I found this


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Plenty of us from over there. You get banned on that site for sneezing






















I got banned for telling the truth


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol, I know, they wont let you talk about a non purebred dog! You have to wait like 12 hours for every message to be "approved"







people!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep, I think I made that pretty clear


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lols, becky the monitor! Once her post/topic was dissaproved!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wait, whatd you do Scooby?


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

I think if Jay acted a little more human........and a little less like Nazi dog site owner, there would be alot more interaction and alot less pseudo-dog loving.

I posted ONE........mind you ONE link to a site where I rescued my dogs.......and baboom!!!!! I'm banned. 

Jay is out and out an italian idiot.









Jeez.........did I mince words here?........guess not.


SM applauds open exchange of ideas, and celebrates diversity.
I am proud to be a member here........and think Joe is the best!!!! He puts a great deal of work into this site, yet manages to stay fairly neutral with the disagreements/and differences of opinions. I applaude him for that.









We are here, in my humble opinion, because we all love Maltese.......not to mention animals in general. The difference I found between here and MO is that MO has blinders. They only see one breed. To me, God's creatures all all worthwhile. It is a shame Jay doesn't treat them all that way.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@Jun 13 2005, 09:06 PM
> *I think if Jay acted a little more human........and a little less like Nazi dog site owner, there would be alot more interaction and alot less pseudo-dog loving.
> 
> I posted ONE........mind you ONE link to a site where I rescued my dogs.......and baboom!!!!!  I'm banned.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


you got it exactly right! I tried to help someone by showing them a link to this site which showed the difference between a Bichon and Maltese (she wasnt sure if her dog was a purebred) and the next second I'm banned! Is it really possible for a user to not be banned on that site? Lots of time my user just dissapeared for no reason and I didnt exist-my posts didnt either....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 13 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Wait, whatd you do Scooby?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72356*


[/QUOTE]

Who me??








Well not quite, I got annoyed at how people were being treated like idiots so I just posted a letter of my disapproval to Becky and dared her to put it in the forum, trouble is I never did get back in there to see if she had the nerve to do it














Oh well they say the truth hurts


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Jun 13 2005, 09:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who me??








Well not quite, I got annoyed at how people were being treated like idiots so I just posted a letter of my disapproval to Becky and dared her to put it in the forum, trouble is I never did get back in there to see if she had the nerve to do it














Oh well they say the truth hurts















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72365
[/B][/QUOTE]









Yeah, it just wasnt fair there, I dont know how I would survive without this site to rescue me from the dark dungeon!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, life is unfair.









And because Jay is owner and administrator of the site, he can do as he pleases.

But, that is on him. Just makes him less in my eyes. I definitely do NOT admire the man.

I am just sorry that yet another person was mistreated. Makes me wonder how he treats his dogs!!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

yes! If he doesnt care about people he surely doesnt care about his dogs!...but who doesnt care about their dogs?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Glad you found SM! I, too, am a refugee from MO! I quit for good a year ago after my user name disappeared for unknown reasons several times over several years. I go to forums for information---you can't exchange info on MO. NO names, NO brands, NO links.........etc., etc.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG! I hate when that happens, you do all these posts and they just...well....go POOF! yes, SM is a savior!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I still have an account there to read about what they have to say, but most the time I wanna beat my head on the wall.

Being I have a malt pom mix I'm not entirely welcome there.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I didn't get banned, I got mad. The subject was non standard malts. Their breeders were not responsible breeders. Well I posted that I got my breeder from mo's breeders list that I paid for. There were a few other comments. They completely cut out the part about the breeders list. I wasn't even blaming them. I love my Jack, all 18 pounds of him and I wouldn't trade him for the world.









PS I still check out the site occasionally, but all I see is "post awaiting approval". How can you find out anything that way? On this site, sometimes I have an answer to my question in seconds.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I used to go there all the time to read what 3maltmom was posting...she's now here but I still go there every once in awhile. It's so nice to be able to discuss brand names and everything else here. Plus we don't have to wait for "approval"...way to go Joe














Your site is so much better and more informative.


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jun 14 2005, 08:48 AM
> *I used to go there all the time to read what 3maltmom was posting...she's now here but I still go there every once in awhile.  It's so nice to be able to discuss brand names and everything else here.  Plus we don't have to wait for "approval"...way to go Joe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I was there for a few weeks, but i agree it take to long for post approval. I have a friend that was kicked off for posting another web site..ANd she was only trying to help







It was on parvo.. So i have not been back. Everyone is so friendly here.







I am so glad to have found this site also.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltese momma+Jun 14 2005, 09:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there for a few weeks, but i agree it take to long for post approval. I have a friend that was kicked off for posting another web site..ANd she was only trying to help







It was on parvo.. So i have not been back. Everyone is so friendly here.







I am so glad to have found this site also.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72456
[/B][/QUOTE]
Arlene,Ive been wondering where you have been! Glad to see your still here! I hadent seen you for awhile!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I also have posted in both MO and SM...I still go to MO because there are people there that I care about...even if I don't know them at all...I have heard there stories and I care,

I do not like how it has evolved since I started though...waiting for a reply for 12 hours is a little too much for me. There really is not free exchange of thought...but it says right on there site no chit chat...I like chit chat with the people I come to care about. Which is why when I only have a little time....most of the time....I come to SM.

Thanks Joe.

Susan


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Jun 14 2005, 07:59 AM
> *I didn't get banned, I got mad.  The subject was non standard malts.  Their breeders were not responsible breeders.  Well I posted that I got my breeder from mo's breeders list that I paid for. There were a few other comments.  They completely cut out the part about the breeders list.  I wasn't even blaming them.  I love my Jack, all 18 pounds of him and I wouldn't trade him for the world.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It's a lot better here. At least you don't have to waiting two to three days and then going on to find out your post was not posted ,or removed or told "seek and you will find' they are so rude.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think the only similarity between SM and MO is that both attract people who have interest in talking online about the Maltese breed.









Thanks, Joe, for providing us with this wonderful web site.......


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Boom Boom's mom, I love your pom malt mix!!! He/she is soooooo cute! I love poms and maltese so that doggy is just...perfect! How cute


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What I didn't like was I wasn't able to post a picture of my maltese. I contacted them many times thru email to help me. I never got any response.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Youre basically not able to do anything! Does anybody know what Sassysmom's user is on spoiled maltese?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

well since we are talking about this again I need to mention some new rules will be put in place next week, you will no longer be able to post at all, no more gallery, I am taking it away, no more avatars or signatures, no PM'ing your friends here, that will be a no no from now on and you all know I am full of crap.... right







just messing with you


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

quite the joker you are, Joe...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 14 2005, 02:35 PM
> *well since we are talking about this again I need to mention some new rules will be put in place next week, you will no longer be able to post at all, no more gallery, I am taking it away, no more avatars or signatures, no PM'ing your friends here, that will be a no no from now on and you all know I am full of crap.... right
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gee you really scared me...














Good one


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG! You scared me soooooooo much


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Joe, You are TOOO FUNNY!!! *


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

YAY Right





















You are just full of it today huh Joe!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 14 2005, 01:35 PM
> *well since we are talking about this again I need to mention some new rules will be put in place next week, you will no longer be able to post at all, no more gallery, I am taking it away, no more avatars or signatures, no PM'ing your friends here, that will be a no no from now on and you all know I am full of crap.... right
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are smart enough not to want to take on this group of women.








Thanks, Joe, for the wonderful site.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

yep, thanks Joe from everyone


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Optima">*Joe I do love your sense of humor, you should post more often. I love this site, thankyou very much.*</span>


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 14 2005, 01:40 PM
> *<span style="font-family:Optima">Joe I do love your sense of humor, you should post more often. I love this site, thankyou very much.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
that frog is hilarious!!














Yes I love Joe's sense of humour! To funny....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 14 2005, 02:35 PM
> *well since we are talking about this again I need to mention some new rules will be put in place next week, you will no longer be able to post at all, no more gallery, I am taking it away, no more avatars or signatures, no PM'ing your friends here, that will be a no no from now on and you all know I am full of crap.... right
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, Joe, you just reminded me of all the things we take for granted now that we didn't have when were over on the dark side. Hey everyone, remember the waiting, waiting, waiting for postings and responses? No photos, guys, no photos!!! No website sharing. No finding best grooming tools, grooming tutorials from JMM, where to buy the best bows! No shampoo/conditioner comparisons--no instant tear stain removal testing and reporting, etc...No group hugs!









Thanks, Joe, for providing us with this fabulous forum.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom+Jun 14 2005, 08:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, Joe, you just reminded me of all the things we take for granted now that we didn't have when were over on the dark side. Hey everyone, remember the waiting, waiting, waiting for postings and responses? No photos, guys, no photos!!! No website sharing. No finding best grooming tools, grooming tutorials from JMM, where to buy the best bows! No shampoo/conditioner comparisons--no instant tear stain removal testing and reporting, etc...No group hugs!









Thanks, Joe, for providing us with this fabulous forum.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72637
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I remember all that from the dark side.... it's nice to be in the sunshine now!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

yes, K/C, how did you get all of those smileys?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 14 2005, 08:42 PM
> *yes, K/C, how did you get all of those smileys?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72645*


[/QUOTE]
From www.clicksmilies.com


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol it worked !


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep! I have to use it more often!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

wow! lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[color= pink]*Hey, I think we have gone smiley crazy!![/color] *


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Optima">*Gotta join in on the fun*</span>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh yea and NO smilies, NONE, STOP IT, fun isnt an option :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 14 2005, 09:24 PM
> *oh yea and NO smilies, NONE, STOP IT, fun isnt an option  :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I found MO when I decided to buy our first maltese friend. They have a link on the website that can take you to a page to see if your lifestyle will make a good home for a maltese. I ALMOST chose not to get one because of the advice I was given there.... but I chose to go against what I thought was "expert advice". 

Now that I'm here, I absolutely love it. Made a lot of friends, and can even agrivate Joe when it comes to you ladies!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Jun 14 2005, 10:27 PM
> *Made a lot of friends, and can even agrivate Joe when it comes to you ladies!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


wait a minute your supposed to be _helping me _aggrivate the ladies


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im soo surprised this thread is still open!!! i thought it would've been closed by now!!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

How cute!!!
I left MO also because I was soooo tired of seeing people being belittled by that mean







old man!!! 
For someone who operated a website he could be downright rude...and from what I've been reading...he continues to be~
Sooo glad







I came across this site while hunting one evening...Thanks Joe


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 14 2005, 10:24 PM
> *oh yea and NO smilies, NONE, STOP IT, fun isnt an option  :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]











When you are having so much fun you have to show it as best you can, just love your humor Joe, and your site, where else could we express ourselves without fear of reprimand.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Much better here where you get to read a response right away and not hours or even a day later, I hate seeing that post waiting for approval thing in all the posts







To structured for me over there, I do go and read some of the posts every now and then, but this is my home







I am very glad to have found SM, I didn't feel comfortable on the other site and I had only been there for a week or so







Some of the people there seem really nice and are very helpful, but there is no way to E-mail them or get into detail about things with all the restrictions. I was even afraid to try and post a picture of Littleman because I am not that great with that sort of stuff and I didn't want to get banned from posting a photo because I did it wrong, which I had seen happen several times in the week that I was there. I am not putting down MO, it just isn't for me.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

[ Post is awaiting approval ]










--- just a joke that we did last year on SM ----


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 15 2005, 02:19 PM
> *[ Post is awaiting approval ]
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




Good one Mee


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

that puzzled me for a second, getting scared this was malteseonly!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Me too I thought huh!!!!!!! I know I am logged into SM,then I thought perhaps Joe was exercising his sense of humor yet again


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 15 2005, 01:19 PM
> *[ Post is awaiting approval ]
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]





















Too funny!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol, me too!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I was fortunate to find this site first and managed to get kicked off the other, lol.
Can't mention SM on MO!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I know!! Getting kicked off of MO is a true blessing!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 15 2005, 09:16 PM
> *I know!!  Getting kicked off of MO is a true blessing!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



HEHEHEHEHE........... Then I am TRULY blessed as I have been kicked off not once but TWICE


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I have been kicked off once and I know I will never get a second chance, pitty though I would love to get another go at telling them what I think of them and how totally stupid they are in the way they run that site. I mean don't they realize they are going to lose everyone due to their draconian ways


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jun 16 2005, 07:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree..... It is his site and he can run it any way he wants to. However, we have the freedom of choice to participate or not . . . (Of course, unless we've had the good fortune to be banned.







)


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I've never seen a site that banned people so easily and so many as MO. They seem to have a nitch and there are people who will probably never leave, but that's OK , because we found SM and are very happy over here


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

You know I think their reasoning is-
Mr Big thinks he knows all there is to know about our furkids so if we want to know anything we need to go to his web site and find out, not post any site that might know more than him, and believe me there are many of them. He is such a big head or DH and control freak, it shows.








I also wonder if in fact that he and Miss B are one and the same. Perhaps he has a split personality :new_Eyecrazy: 
He often snoops in here and he knows what we say and think, but he continues to send the good people our way, hey, we don't mind, we will welcome them with open arms and hearts.
I wonder too if most of the posts that do get through are just him trying to make it look like he still has loyal followers....how sad a web he weaves








I do think he will fall flat on his a#@ very soon when more people find out we are all here having a ball and loving every minute of it.
Special thanks and appreciation to Joe,







this site is a wonderful achievement and a pleasure to be involved with. I haven't had this much fun with so many wonderful people on line and I owe it all to SM and my good friend Bren for telling me about it.















My message to Mr DH of MO is-:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Janet, you are hilarious.
We HAVE had visitors in the past that said we got off topic too much here and "chatted" more than we informed. Those are the type that will stay at MO.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 16 2005, 09:25 AM
> *Janet, you are hilarious.
> We HAVE had visitors in the past that said we got off topic too much here and "chatted" more than we informed. Those are the type that will stay at MO.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73004*


[/QUOTE]


Why thank you tlunn, as you have probably gathered I do love to laugh, it makes me feel good, and if I feel good I like to share the feeling with my friends






















The good thing here is if you want to stay on topic there are posts where you can do just that, but if you just want to get to know everyone and have some fun then there is room for that too, isn't that the great thing about SM?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

You know, Jay's wife was always nice and helpful. I still wonder why she just vanished from the scene. I wonder if she got tired of him?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Lucylou,

I have wondered the same thing....she was there when I first started going in....and then all of a sudden she was gone and the rules started getting weird....and then even more weird. I can say that SM is a great place to actually meet people who care...over there you come to care about people but if you really have a connection with someone you can't even "chat" about it. 

I am glad I found this site.













































Susan


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Me too!




























Its soooo fun and helpful


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OK......... I confess............ *I AM A MO OUTCAST*. I was banned not once BUT TWICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Once for expressing an opinion that was contrary to an opinion posted by a "notable" breeder of maltese and the second time for posting a poisen control web site.......... (of course, he was allowed to BLAST me with sarcasm and insults)

I'm so glad to have found this site, even after getting banned I KEPT GOING BACK (YIKES), it was like an addiction. I KNEW THEY DIDN"T want me but I couldn't stay away









But SM has helped me break the habit







and I haven't been back to the "old" site.....4days MO "free"







I hope I can stay on the wagon.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jun 16 2005, 02:27 PM
> *OK.........  I confess............  I AM A MO OUTCAST.  I was banned not once BUT TWICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Once for expressing an opinion that was contrary to an opinion posted by a "notable" breeder of maltese and the second time for posting a poisen control web site.......... (of course, he was allowed to BLAST me with sarcasm and insults)
> 
> I'm so glad to have found this site, even after getting banned  I KEPT GOING BACK (YIKES), it was like an addiction.  I KNEW THEY DIDN"T want me but I couldn't stay away
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yay! I tried 3 times too, but now it says "Fatal error. ODBC SQL Server Driver. Cannot insert the value. Operation terminated."


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Funny about that I got the very same error message immediately after Miss B must have read my message I sent to her, guess she couldn't take the truth, but I sure had fun telling her.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 16 2005, 03:28 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
really? lol, miss B can just take it all in and face it!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> yay! I tried 3 times too, but now it says "Fatal error. ODBC SQL Server Driver. Cannot insert the value. Operation terminated."[/B]


Your IP address is blocked so you cannot get in anymore.

At one time he would re-instate you if you send him some money. If I remember well it was something like 150 $.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 16 2005, 05:52 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



yay! I tried 3 times too, but now it says "Fatal error. ODBC SQL Server Driver. Cannot insert the value. Operation terminated."

Click to expand...

*Your IP address is blocked so you cannot get in anymore.

At one time he would re-instate you if you send him some money. If I remember well it was something like 150 $.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73184
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG! haha i can't believe that.. what an idiot.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well he can go take a flying leap if he thinks for one minute I would ever pay to go there, that would be $150 for the shortest visit in history because I wouldn't be able to resist opening my yap and getting kicked out yet again. What a waste of good money that would be. I do have an image of what Miss B would look like and would love to share it with you all but I am afraid Joe would slap my wrist for it, but I do have a message for Mr and Miss MO


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 16 2005, 06:47 PM
> *Well he can go take a flying leap if he thinks for one minute I would ever pay to go there, that would be $150 for the shortest visit in history because I wouldn't be able to resist opening my yap and getting kicked out yet again. What a waste of good money that would be. I do have an image of what Miss B would look like and would love to share it with you all but I am afraid Joe would slap my wrist for it, but I do have a message for Mr and Miss MO
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Janet,Just wanted to say..you are a joy to have here! You brighten my days with your fun!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG!!! I cant believe that, they have targeted me indivually! We should do this to him!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> OMG!!! I cant believe that, they have targeted me indivually! We should do this to him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Actually, I thought about it. writing to the FCC or SOMETHING.......he was such a controlling, anti-American way of life (freedom) kind of guy.........but I decided that he was not worth my effort.........case closed. Besides, no one cares except for those whose freedom has been violated!

He in a phrase just ain't worth my time........

I am so very very glad to be here. I get the SAME good advice.....(maybe even BETTER advise) and love reading the stories of REAL maltese owners.

To me, this place is the difference between seeing the Victoria Secret models and real women. Real women are beautiful.........just not perfectly- starved- not- a -hair -out -of place -babes!!! Isn't that right all women of the forum????

We are .........and our babies are........PERFECT as is!!!!!! Who need the owner of Maltese Obnoxious.com anyway???????


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@Jun 16 2005, 07:28 PM
> *Actually, I thought about it.  writing to the FCC or SOMETHING.......he was such a controlling, anti-American way of life (freedom) kind of guy.........but I decided that he was not worth my effort.........case closed.  Besides, no one cares except for those whose freedom has been violated!
> 
> He in a phrase just ain't worth my time........
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol!!! Yep, our babies dont have to be the "perfect" maltese, just beautiful in their own way!







to him!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

youre right, my computer, go to clicksmilies.com and you'll see, K/C's mom told me!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I very happily add my name to this list























Thanks Joe!

Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

youre right, we should be PROUD of being kicked off the site!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Sheila it is a joy to be here.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

oh...what a cute little birdy!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 16 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Thank you Sheila it is a joy to be here.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Where do you get those crazy icons???????????
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73209
[/QUOTE]

Actually I go to a web site called www.animationworld.com and download from there, it is a german site but if you go through the alphabet list you can pick up a lot fo freebies. I have hundreds of them.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

oooh...another smilie site, thanks


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@Jun 16 2005, 08:28 PM
> *Real women are beautiful.........just not perfectly- starved- not- a -hair -out -of place -babes!!!  Isn't that right all women of the forum????*


real women have meat on their bones, hip hip horay for real women, ooops, did i say that out loud ?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol :lol:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jun 16 2005, 10:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry Joe, couldn't resist, is this a real woman
































Just kidding


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 16 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Sorry Joe, couldn't resist, is this a real woman
> 
> 
> ...



ooo la la







not sure about those goggles she is wearing though


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Jun 16 2005, 09:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Joe, couldn't resist, is this a real woman
































Just kidding 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73265
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Where do you get those crazy icons???????????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73209


Actually I go to a web site called www.animationworld.com and download from there, it is a german site but if you go through the alphabet list you can pick up a lot fo freebies. I have hundreds of them.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73252
[/QUOTE]

Actually it's not German. It's probably Dutch.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jun 16 2005, 10:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG!! Janet, you are tooooo funny!!!! :lol:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 15 2005, 11:19 AM
> *[ Post is awaiting approval ]
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







OMG this is toooooo funny!! I love your sense of humor!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

...let me join in...everyone laugh histerically!!!!!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Well, If Jay's wife hasn't posted............maybe he banned her too!!!!!!
























certainly wouldn't surprise me!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Me either, he sounds cruel enough to ban everyone!!! Or maybe...just maybe...it was Miss B!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Love the new pics of Scrappy, very cute!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Jun 18 2005, 09:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scrappy says "Thank you"








The pic was taken yesterday over at our renovation project







This was the first time wearing any doggy clothing I think he thought he looked pretty smart.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73757
[/B][/QUOTE]
He looks great dressed up, and to Scrappy "Youre welcome, adorable pup!"


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jun 16 2005, 09:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
















Then I am definetely in the "Real Woman" category!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think I also fit in there quite well too.















Scrappy looks soooooooo cute in his jumper, nice and cozy and warm


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I am sure Scrappy enjoys being nice and warm. I thought I would post one here of Scooby in his little snow outfit, but I won't post the other one you have seen Bren :lol:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jun 19 2005, 07:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Then I am definetely in the "Real Woman" category!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73787
[/B][/QUOTE]
I dont think I fall in that category of being a real woman







, but I'm not starved, just pretty short and petit.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 16 2005, 08:19 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a TIGHT butt! This smiley definitely works out!

And I don't think I fall in the real woman catagory either.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)




----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW I didnt know MO was just a bad site. when I first started looking into maltese I tried to join, but I never got an e~mail saying I was accepted. this is a great site. even though I wont be getting a maltese I still love comeing here. everyone is very nice and helpfull. its great


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 19 2005, 03:40 PM
> *WOW I didnt know MO was just a bad site.  when I first started looking into maltese I tried to join, but I never got an e~mail saying I was accepted. this is a great site. even though I wont be getting a maltese I still love comeing here. everyone is very nice and helpfull. its great
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes, it is, there are alot of people I know who don't have maltese but just love having the company!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I just hate going to MO, only to hear about that hags dog that has his freakin JEWELS!!! (That's not the part that bugs me-it's the hearing about them until you DREAM about them)

OMG. I get insane.









I'm not banned, but after trying to help people onlt to be told I'm wrong, and natural jewels are the only way to have a happy dog....

I love it here-I can be away for while and when I come back it's the same friends, and the same friendliness!!

YAY for SM!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG Airmid is she still raving about those blessed jewels? I am surprised she gets it in there. That poor dog of hers must be just about ready to leave home, or he has lost his mind along with her. My advice to her poor little dog is, get out of town fast.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 21 2005, 09:08 PM
> *OMG Airmid is she still raving about those blessed jewels? I am surprised she gets it in there. That poor dog of hers must be just about ready to leave home, or he has lost his mind along with her. My advice to her poor little dog is, get out of town fast.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yes. Rusty needs to find a more willing to be educated mom. His Jewels are paramount to this woman!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree 100% on that one, I just know there is something missing upstairs in the gray matter for sure :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm wondering if I missed something. I went over there and read all her posts and I don't see even one from 2005 that talks about his "bits"... she does say she loves him "toooo bits"... but that is just an expression.. not relating to "little bits". Anyway, I don't know this woman and have never had a conversation online with her, but all her posts from this year are innocuous.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Trust me K/C when I say she is







She actually took a photo of his bits








and sent it to me in an email, I was not impressed







and from then on blocked her so I received no more of that stuff. 
I am quite sure if she comes here and reads anything that refers to herself she would be quite happy to know she is the topic of conversation as she thrives on the attention and reactions she brings to herself







It wouldn't surprise me one little bit if she is already aware of us here and browsing through our posts just looking to see if she is the topic of conversation.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 22 2005, 07:47 AM
> *I'm wondering if I missed something. I went over there and read all her posts and I don't see even one from 2005 that talks about his "bits"... she does say she loves him "toooo bits"... but that is just an expression.. not relating to "little bits".  Anyway, I don't know this woman and have never had a conversation online with her, but all her posts from this year are innocuous.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Look under topics that ask about neutering versus not. It gets scary when she starts calling me one-eyed....(coo-coo...







)

I want to give her a good wake up shake.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol, malteseonly seems crazy!! Does anybody know Sassy's moms user on SM? I think she has one


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 22 2005, 09:12 AM
> *Trust me K/C when I say she is
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yikes! thanks for the heads up! I had no idea!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid+Jun 22 2005, 10:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look under topics that ask about neutering versus not. It gets scary when she starts calling me one-eyed....(coo-coo...







)

I want to give her a good wake up shake.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74426
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think all those must have been purged. Yep, there does seem to be more to this than meets the eye!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I looked for it also KC and did not find anything....my curiosity on who they may be talking about is up...
















Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 22 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Trust me K/C when I say she is
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Just curious. Unless it was one of the moderators, how did this person get your email address?


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I was first told about MO and went for awhile but someway somehow I found this site. I find it more friendly and not so stuck up as on the other site.

Even though I don't have a furball yet the time is just around the corner. It looks like I may be getting two instead of one.

Thanks Joe for a wonderful site.

Connie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 22 2005, 06:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just curious. Unless it was one of the moderators, how did this person get your email address?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74523
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am wondering too.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I am so there to back up the "lil bits" and his jewels story.


God that woman drove me nuts.

So if its gone, I'm here to tell you that I saw it too and she's nuts!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

If you ask me saying she is nuts is an understatement and also a compliment compared to what goes through my mind when I think of that picture she sent me.
We did manage to swap email addresses before they tightened up in MO so that's how we all got to make contact, but then we didn't know her that well, but had we known then what we know now I would never have passed mine on to her. Not that it matters though because I just blocked her address so she couldn't send to me any more.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I cant believe they banned me, I went on web warper so I could get on, and I dont exist!!! I'm gone forever.....








yay!!! FOr those who are banned, go here http://www.webwarper.net/ww/~av/malteseforum.com/index.php?*

I think it works, if not go here: http://www.webwarper.net/

..and enter http://malteseforum.com/index.php


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I did that Angel and I couldn't get in so I am definately banned, I just got an error message so I am blocked























Oh Gee, oh no I tried to go
to that place we refer to as MO.








I typed my name and password the same,
I'm banned and blocked, oh what a shame.








It's with much delight I say you see,
I'm happier here with SM to be.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

really? I thought it worked for everyone through webwarper, well its a blessing, so lets celebrate!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I could get in both ways (normal and webwarper). Last time I checked, you had to register even to lurk.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 25 2005, 05:04 PM
> *I cant believe they banned me, I went on web warper so I could get on, and I dont exist!!!  I'm gone forever.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I just now went to that URL above and McAfee Virus alerted me a Trojan was put on my computer and it deleted it. Do not go there!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG! That's horrible, skanks!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 25 2005, 07:20 PM
> *I just now went to that URL above and McAfee Virus alerted me a Trojan was put on my computer and it deleted it.  Do not go there!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75133*


[/QUOTE]

may have been the ads on the site, McAfee does that quite a bit


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I went there too and nothing showed up with my Norton, when I read what McAfee had reported I did a full system scan etc and checked all reports and nothing showed at all. Whew, that gave me a fright


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I did the scan and it just finished and I'm A-OK... Whew!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

happy to hear that!!! Lets just...um...STAY AWAY!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Lets just...um...STAY AWAY!
> 
> 
> > Now your'e talkin
> ...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol...its a dangerous place....they might send Becky out to spy on us because there rival Spoiled Maltese is sooo much better and popular! ***hi...becky







****


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, g'day Becky







, now you can go back and tell all that we are so much happier since you did us a great big favor by helping us to find great happiness in a much nicer and friendlier site.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

yes becky...you have no power of us and you cant delete our messages or ban us!!! We have FREEDOM


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

I am also finding this site more & more appealing than MO - I have found in my very short time there that you are made to feel that you are either an idiot or a terrible mum/dad! 

I posted something just asking for an OPINION on chicken wings & got blasted for it! I never said I was going to do it, I was just wondering what peoples opinions were & I was treated like I was about to go out the back & shove a chicken wing down Harley's throat!!

I like this site much better ... you guys seem like normal pet lovers not crazy over the top obsessed maniacs!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Jun 25 2005, 10:22 PM
> *Hi Everyone
> 
> I am also finding this site more & more appealing than MO - I have found in my very short time there that you are made to feel that you are either an idiot or a terrible mum/dad!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What an experience!!!! Kinda funny! I'm surprised that Becky didnt block it as a controversial subject!! There are no opinions allowed at malteseonly


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, I have a feeling that I too may be added to that 'banned' list as I posted a reply that wasn't overly polite! YAY! hehehehe


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Good for you! Just wait, tomorrow morning your username will be history!!! (we all hope!) Watch out for this, it means your banned, "Fatal error. ODBC SQL Server Driver. Cannot insert the value. Operation terminated."


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

No great loss then - I'll let you know if/when it happens! 

I just can't get over how self rightous some of the people there are, there are a couple of nice ones though - some offer their thoughts on things without admonishing others, but HEAPS of them treat people like they abuse their little furry friends! sheeesh!

Plus, I have to agree with everyone ..... sometimes takes DAYS to be able to actually read anything there - real time works for me!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Jun 25 2005, 10:46 PM
> *No great loss then - I'll let you know if/when it happens!
> 
> I just can't get over how self rightous some of the people there are, there are a couple of nice ones though - some offer their thoughts on things without admonishing others, but HEAPS of them treat people like they abuse their little furry friends! sheeesh!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yeah, I cant read anything ever, I have to wait days and days to read one post! Once Becky's post was deleted, weird, isnt it? Good for her though, a taste of her own medicine!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 25 2005, 07:57 PM
> *I went there too and nothing showed up with my Norton, when I read what McAfee had reported I did a full system scan etc and checked all reports and nothing showed at all. Whew, that gave me a fright
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75142*


[/QUOTE]

It was when I clicked on the WebWarper link that I got the message from McAfee.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

K/C do you have an active popup blocker running on your browser? I have, and this stops a lot of junk being downloaded onto your computer. It gives you the option as to whether you want to continue in a site that has popups or just not take the chance of having unwanted junk downloaded on your pc. I also have Ad-Aware which is very good, it blocks everything that is nasty, especially tracking and hijackers that sneak in the back door when you visit some sites.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 26 2005, 10:31 AM
> *K/C do you have an active popup blocker running on your browser? I have, and this stops a lot of junk being downloaded onto your computer. It gives you the option as to whether you want to continue in a site that has popups or just not take the chance of having unwanted junk downloaded on your pc. I also have Ad-Aware which is very good, it blocks everything that is nasty, especially tracking and hijackers that sneak in the back door when you visit some sites.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I have Ad-Aware, Spybot and Spysweeper but Spysweeper is the only one that runs continuously and blocks things before they get through. However, I don't keep it on all the time because it slows things down. I have never had McAfee pop up and tell me I have a trojan before. This was a shock! Luckily it removed it right away. 

I don't have a pop up blocker. I had one for a while and I believe it was a nuisance because it blocked things I actually wanted to see. I normally don't get many popups at all. I don't usually go to sites that have a lot of popups.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 16 2005, 09:54 PM
> *Actually I go to a web site called www.animationworld.com and download from there, it is a german site but if you go through the alphabet list you can pick up a lot fo freebies. I have hundreds of them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73252*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I went to Animation World but didn't see an alphabetical list ??


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 26 2005, 10:16 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I went to Animation World but didn't see an alphabetical list ??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75306
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry I dont know anything about that, does anybody else know???


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

There are no opinions allowed at malteseonly
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75261
[/QUOTE]

not only are you not allowed to express an opinion, but you are apparently not allowed to reply to anything unless you are telling someone how stupid they are, and if they REALLY loved their baby, they'd already "know" these things and not have to come to a forum and ask such "stupid" questions. 
heaven forbid you say something nice, it will be mistaken for being "off topic" and therefore, deleted. LOL
:new_Eyecrazy: 

ann marie and the "meh. let's not even bother to check if we're banned. i'd rather spend that time getting COOKIES!" buttercup


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> There are no opinions allowed at malteseonly
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75261


not only are you not allowed to express an opinion, but you are apparently not allowed to reply to anything unless you are telling someone how stupid they are, and if they REALLY loved their baby, they'd already "know" these things and not have to come to a forum and ask such "stupid" questions. 
heaven forbid you say something nice, it will be mistaken for being "off topic" and therefore, deleted. LOL
:new_Eyecrazy: 

ann marie and the "meh. let's not even bother to check if we're banned. i'd rather spend that time getting COOKIES!" buttercup
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75479
[/QUOTE]

lol, I definitely agree! You cant talk about anything, I bet if you say the word "maltipoo" or "poodle" you'll be banned!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Jun 25 2005, 10:36 PM
> *Well, I have a feeling that I too may be added to that 'banned' list as I posted a reply that wasn't overly polite!  YAY!  hehehehe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just found this site today, and was so happy to find I wasn't the only MO reject! I had the nerve to tell Becky I LIKED the way Petsmart groomed my dogs and was OUT!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 08:07 PM
> *I just found this site today, and was so happy to find I wasn't the only MO reject! I had the nerve to tell Becky I LIKED the way Petsmart groomed my dogs and was OUT!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92054*


[/QUOTE]

welcome to SM


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Aug 18 2005, 08:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just found this site today, and was so happy to find I wasn't the only MO reject! I had the nerve to tell Becky I LIKED the way Petsmart groomed my dogs and was OUT!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92054
[/B][/QUOTE]
Youre one of many!! Welcome to the club, your babies are adorable!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just found this site today, and was so happy to find I wasn't the only MO reject! I had the nerve to tell Becky I LIKED the way Petsmart groomed my dogs and was OUT!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92054
[/QUOTE]















From another MO reject, nice to see you here


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Let me put my sign up  

Warm <span style="colorink">Welcomes!</span>


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 18 2005, 08:37 PM
> *Let me put my sign up
> 
> Warm <span style="colorink">Welcomes!</span>
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I knew I rembered that name. Welcome


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I have gotten totally fed up with MO. I think what really has done it for me is I went back the other day just for the heck of it and there is a notice that if you post any thing that has been a topic before it will not be posted again and you should just go and look in the archives. Well if that is all you can do (and I am sure there are people who are new to maltese and training and other problems) then why have any postings at all and just make it an archive site. I love this place because no one treats you as being stupid if you don't know something. People here are all friendly and really try to help one an other and you don't have to wait 12 hours to see a reply or just have your question dropped because someone, way back when, posted the same thing and you just didn't notice it. Thank you Joe for haveing this great site


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Aug 18 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I have gotten totally fed up with MO. I think what really has done it for me is I went back the other day just for the heck of it and there is a notice that if you post any thing that has been a topic before it will not be posted again and you should just go and look in the archives. Well if that is all you can do (and I am sure there are people who are new to maltese and training and other problems) then why have any postings at all and just make it an archive site. I love this place because no one treats you as being stupid if you don't know something. People here are all friendly and really try to help one an other and you don't have to wait 12 hours to see a reply or just have your question dropped because someone, way back when, posted the same thing and you just didn't notice it. Thank you Joe for haveing this great site
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ditto! I changed the carrier for my internet, phone tv, you know, so now I'm not banned anymore, I dont know if thats good or bad


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Aug 18 2005, 09:55 PM
> *your question dropped because someone, way back when, posted the same thing and you just didn't notice it. Thank you Joe for haveing this great site
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i'll be the first to admit i forget half, if not more, of the posts and topics i create or participate in, I , myself, will never get onto someone for not "searching" or reading posts before starting a new thread, i may say it has been covered and point you in the right direction, but hey, thats only if i remember that :lol: 

we are all human, not memory machines


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 10:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be the first to admit i forget half, if not more, of the posts and topics i create or participate in, I , myself, will never get onto someone for not "searching" or reading posts before starting a new thread, i may say it has been covered and point you in the right direction, but hey, thats only if i remember that :lol: 

we are all human, not memory machines








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92114
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah, and you hardly have access to any of the posts on MO!!! Its ridiculous


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Even though I ain't a newbie here, I began at MO. It was by pure accident that I found SM. But ain't I glad I found YOU!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 18 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Even though I ain't a newbie here, I began at MO.  It was by pure accident that I found SM.  But ain't I glad I found YOU!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92129*


[/QUOTE]
Me too, I was looking for a maltese forum on google, and I suprisingly found SM!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 09:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be the first to admit i forget half, if not more, of the posts and topics i create or participate in, I , myself, will never get onto someone for not "searching" or reading posts before starting a new thread, i may say it has been covered and point you in the right direction, but hey, thats only if i remember that :lol: 

we are all human, not memory machines








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92114
[/B][/QUOTE]
Same here. Even when I know it has been covered I will sometimes start a new thread. Especially if I can't easily find the previous thread.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 09:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be the first to admit i forget half, if not more, of the posts and topics i create or participate in, I , myself, will never get onto someone for not "searching" or reading posts before starting a new thread, i may say it has been covered and point you in the right direction, but hey, thats only if i remember that :lol: 

we are all human, not memory machines








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92114
[/B][/QUOTE]


I always found the MO search/archive part of the site hard to navigate and understand. I didn't "get" it or something.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I think its safe just to stay here!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Me too


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 07:07 PM
> *I just found this site today, and was so happy to find I wasn't the only MO reject! I had the nerve to tell Becky I LIKED the way Petsmart groomed my dogs and was OUT!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92054*


[/QUOTE]

awesome! we love our petsmart groomer too, and we recommend her to everyone we run into LOLOLOL groomer brenda scissors and hand-dries buttercup (though the buttercup LOOOOOOOOVES the cage dryers, go figure LOL) and still only charges us $30-35. why should i be ashamed of that? we love brenda, she's awesome. i'll tell anyone who listens, LOL. 

the archives over there are just ridiculous to navigate thru. by the time i've checked about 7-8 messages, i've already forgotten what i was looking for to begin with. or if you type in a certain subject, you get either 1000 responses to look thru...or 2. how does one have time to go thru each and every one of those before finding "okay, there are absolutely NO posts related to the exact topic i am interested in..."???? who's got that kind of time in their day? i'd rather hang out with my dog and eat cheerios with her LOL

welcome to SM, we're the cool kids on the block
















ann marie and the "i'm not really that cool, but i have a squeaky giraffe!" buttercup


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup+Aug 18 2005, 10:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome! we love our petsmart groomer too, and we recommend her to everyone we run into LOLOLOL groomer brenda scissors and hand-dries buttercup (though the buttercup LOOOOOOOOVES the cage dryers, go figure LOL) and still only charges us $30-35. why should i be ashamed of that? we love brenda, she's awesome. i'll tell anyone who listens, LOL. 

the archives over there are just ridiculous to navigate thru. by the time i've checked about 7-8 messages, i've already forgotten what i was looking for to begin with. or if you type in a certain subject, you get either 1000 responses to look thru...or 2. how does one have time to go thru each and every one of those before finding "okay, there are absolutely NO posts related to the exact topic i am interested in..."???? who's got that kind of time in their day? i'd rather hang out with my dog and eat cheerios with her LOL

welcome to SM, we're the cool kids on the block
















ann marie and the "i'm not really that cool, but i have a squeaky giraffe!" buttercup
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92156
[/B][/QUOTE]
I love mine too! Wally does not care for grooming they way Baxter does, and our Petsmart offers an"Express" groom for $10.00 more. They never put him in a cage, and he goes through the whole process in about 60 to 90 mins, and we can stay with him the whole grooming time. He loves it!

I didn't care for the way the posting was going on MO, but when Jay posted that all Petsmarts were horrible and and barely paid minimum wage, and just had terrible business practices, then Becky put her lousy 2 cents in, I had my fill and posted my thoughts and dared Becky to print it. Next time I tried to get on...."Rude people are not welcome here, goodbye!" If he is going to run a site that does not give free advertising, he should at least have the same theory on bad advertising.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

WOW!!! I never knew of another Maltese-loving site than SM. So glad I never got rejected by MO.

Seriously, how can a site like that still exist. SM is so good, because I have learned so much, whether its about housetraining, feeding, getting clothes, etc. I really appreciate that people can have a different opinions, and no one gets huffy puffy about it, but is diplomatic and respectful.

So here it goes... Another thanks to everyone here at SM. Molly is better for it, and so am I!!!

mm


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Aug 19 2005, 07:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I love mine too! Wally does not care for grooming they way Baxter does, and our Petsmart offers an"Express" groom for $10.00 more. They never put him in a cage, and he goes through the whole process in about 60 to 90 mins, and we can stay with him the whole grooming time. He loves it!

I didn't care for the way the posting was going on MO, but when Jay posted that all Petsmarts were horrible and and barely paid minimum wage, and just had terrible business practices, then Becky put her lousy 2 cents in, I had my fill and posted my thoughts and dared Becky to print it. Next time I tried to get on...."Rude people are not welcome here, goodbye!" If he is going to run a site that does not give free advertising, he should at least have the same theory on bad advertising.

Thanks for the welcome!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92189
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, didnt know that Becky or Jay actually posted!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 19 2005, 11:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, didnt know that Becky or Jay actually posted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92293
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh sure, Jay quite frequently, Becky not so much. Jay was generally a little testy in his posts. Joe sure is nice! I often wonder what happened to Jay's wife Bev. She was the top poster and then..nothing. She was very kind.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Aug 19 2005, 12:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Wow, didnt know that Becky or Jay actually posted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92293
*[/QUOTE]
Oh sure, Jay quite frequently, Becky not so much. Jay was generally a little testy in his posts. Joe sure is nice! I often wonder what happened to Jay's wife Bev. She was the top poster and then..nothing. She was very kind.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92299
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I heard that Bev was very nice. Probably left Jay, I mean she deserves a better man!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

I know people choose the way they live, but I really feel sorry for those who choose to live bitterly. I hope Jay and Becky can find joy and happines, which doesn't seem difficult if they truly love a Maltese.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@Aug 19 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I know people choose the way they live, but I really feel sorry for those who choose to live bitterly. I hope Jay and Becky can find joy and happines, which doesn't seem difficult if they truly love a Maltese.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ummm....maybe they can transfer here and Joe can have some of his kindness rub off on them


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 19 2005, 12:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, didnt know that Becky or Jay actually posted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92293
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have to admit I was expelled for the very same reason, I wrote a letter to Becky too and dared her to post it. You were indeed lucky to at least get a reply, I think she was so taken back by what I had to say that she couldn't think of a reply so she just blocked my access without explanation. Now that was unfair in my book, I should have at least got a stinging reply from her, which I know she is capable of giving, I was very disappointed


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Aug 19 2005, 02:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Wow, didnt know that Becky or Jay actually posted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92293
*[/QUOTE]

I have to admit I was expelled for the very same reason, I wrote a letter to Becky too and dared her to post it. You were indeed lucky to at least get a reply, I think she was so taken back by what I had to say that she couldn't think of a reply so she just blocked my access without explanation. Now that was unfair in my book, I should have at least got a stinging reply from her, which I know she is capable of giving, I was very disappointed















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92344
[/B][/QUOTE]

That would have been great!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 19 2005, 01:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would have been great!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92359
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wouldn't say it was a reply from Becky, I was restricted and that was the message on the home page, and I could go no further! It is still there to this day if I try to log on. Boy do they hold a grudge!

I logged on from my sister's computer once and it said "Restricted/Banned" in red on my last posting. OUCH!

When I was searching through this site, I saw a posting from Jay on puppy mills. Almost caused me to forget it. Glad I didn't. I guess he is lurking out there. Hmmm........


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Aug 19 2005, 03:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

That would have been great!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92359
*[/QUOTE]
I wouldn't say it was a reply from Becky, I was restricted and that was the message on the home page, and I could go no further! It is still there to this day if I try to log on. Boy do they hold a grudge!

I logged on from my sister's computer once and it said "Restricted/Banned" in red on my last posting. OUCH!

When I was searching through this site, I saw a posting from Jay on puppy mills. Almost caused me to forget it. Glad I didn't. I guess he is lurking out there. Hmmm........
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92390
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Whoa, I just searched Jay and found the original post I had seen and then all the stuff about the threatening letter he wrote to Joe! Unbelievable!

I got to thinking how strange it was that I had never heard about this site on MO, then I realized THEY WERE DELETED!! Go figure!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Aug 19 2005, 04:19 PM
> *Whoa, I just searched Jay and found the original post I had seen and then all the stuff about the threatening letter he wrote to Joe! Unbelievable!
> 
> I got to thinking how strange it was that I had never heard about this site on MO, then I realized THEY WERE DELETED!! Go figure!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92405*


[/QUOTE]
Omg!!! Do you have the link?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Aug 19 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Whoa, I just searched Jay and found the original post I had seen and then all the stuff about the threatening letter he wrote to Joe! Unbelievable!
> 
> I got to thinking how strange it was that I had never heard about this site on MO, then I realized THEY WERE DELETED!! Go figure!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92405*


[/QUOTE]
Someon had posted something on MO about SM. It was up for about an hour and then got deleted. That is how I found out about SM. I think it was in March or April of 2004.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

MO was the first site I belonged to. I also belonged to this site but at the time there weren't very many people. At that time my user name was Jami but some kind of problem happened and I had to reapply as Lacey's Mom...maybe someone here was trying to get rid of me????? Hahahahaha. I was banned from MO, not because of a post but because I was also on this site. I have no proof but one day I got a PM here asking if I was the same Jami that posted on MO, of course like a dummy I said yes. A few minutes later I left this site, tried to get on the other site and had a message that said I had been banned. I had been on that site before I came here. I had only posted two or three times on that other site and the post had all been accepted, nothing ever not posted. So I know it was someone from that other site. It actually hurt my feelings...I had never been banned from any site. But I love this site. I know that whatever question or concern I have I can come here and get answers and support. Even when I was having horrible migraines many people here PM and gave me advice or just support. Love all of you guys!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 19 2005, 04:37 PM
> *MO was the first site I belonged to.  I also belonged to this site but at the time there weren't very many people.  At that time my user name was Jami but some kind of problem happened and I had to reapply as Lacey's Mom...maybe someone here was trying to get rid of me?????  Hahahahaha.  I was banned from MO, not because of a post but because I was also on this site.  I have no proof but one day I got a PM here asking if I was the same Jami that posted on MO, of course like a dummy I said yes.  A few minutes later I left this site, tried to get on the other site and had a message that said I had been banned.  I had been on that site before I came here.  I had only posted two or three times on that other site and the post had all been accepted, nothing ever not posted.  So I know it was someone from that other site.  It actually hurt my feelings...I had never been banned from any site.  But I love this site.  I know that whatever question or concern I have I can come here and get answers and support.  Even when I was having horrible migraines many people here PM and gave me advice or just support.  Love all of you guys!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92414*


[/QUOTE]
Dont worry, its not possible to NOT be banned from there


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 19 2005, 03:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg!!! Do you have the link?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92408
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just put "Jay Bianco" in the search at the top of the page, and there it all was. Start reading at the end, I guess the posts go from end to begining.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Aug 19 2005, 05:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I just put "Jay Bianco" in the search at the top of the page, and there it all was. Start reading at the end, I guess the posts go from end to begining.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92432
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ok, thanks!

I couldnt find it







What topic is it under?


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 19 2005, 04:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks!

I couldnt find it







What topic is it under?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92433
[/B][/QUOTE]
His original post was "Paypal supports puppymills."


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Aug 19 2005, 06:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Ok, thanks!

I couldnt find it







What topic is it under?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92433
*[/QUOTE]
His original post was "Paypal supports puppymills."
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92466
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok, thanks


----------

